# New member



## Dianefh (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi. I read the advice about feeding as I'd like to make up my own mouse mix and on that basis joined this forum. I don't know how I missed this in all the research I did before getting my three girls: Minx, Aurelia and Ruby. I'm so loving the experience of mouse ownership and seem to have got it right so far. I'm looking forward to having a good read around the forum and picking up lots of useful tips.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you! :welcome1


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome!


----------

